# GNC Men's Mega Men Sport Multivitamin



## bucknut12 (Apr 18, 2006)

Anybody ever take it? I'm thinking about buying it and just wondered if anyone has taken it before...


----------



## ABetterTomorrow (May 17, 2005)

Ive taken GNC mega men for the last few years.


----------



## Vic (Aug 9, 2006)

I've taken it for about a month and a half. I switched to Nature's Way Alive! whole foods vitamins as I found them for a cheaper price online (from Vitacost.com).

I think GNC's stuff may not be as easily absorbed into the body as it mostly contains synthetic ingredients.


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

Vic said:


> I think GNC's stuff may not be as easily absorbed into the body as it mostly contains synthetic ingredients.










any scientific basis to that, besides what you might have read on Nature's Way's website? most prescription drugs are synthetic you know


----------



## Vic (Aug 9, 2006)

Blue Oval said:


> Vic said:
> 
> 
> > I think GNC's stuff may not be as easily absorbed into the body as it mostly contains synthetic ingredients.
> ...


It's just a natural fact of nature...Real whole foods are better and healthier for you than just popping pills. And considering how many different elements are usually contained in multi-vitamins, it's best to use the ones that are derived from natural sources, not man made one.

Prescription drugs only contain one or two active ingredients...there's not much synergy required to get it digested into your system. In a multi-vitamin, there's a lot more substances to process in your body.


----------



## jc/sc/anxiety22 (Dec 11, 2005)

I take the GNC Mega Men Sport, i find it to be very useful after i workout. It has everything from L-Arginine to Ginkgo Biloba, plus i supplement with omega 3's that helps with my mood.


----------

